# carp its whats for dinner!!!



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

went out the other day with my daughter and first arrow through my new carp slayer and I shot two carp with one arrow. It only took about 5 minutes and we were finished. 
















Those fish ended up in the trash.

well tonight we decided to go down and try our luck again. 5 minutes and we had another carp








only this time the girls wanted to try and eat it.
So home we went!

I filleted that bony sucker out and went to work trying to get the smell out of it when it was cooking. All the while second guessing my decision the whole time.

here it is before the pan.









I ended up putting lots of lemon peper, garlic, peper, soy sause and fried it in the pan with butter. 









I told Makenzie to bless the food extra good just in case. I then placed a piece on each of their plates with a bit of tarter sause and said boneapotite. 

















98% of the meat is not even sutibale for the cat as she wouldnt eat it.









The little pieces of white meat werent too bad. It was firm and had a good flavor. It was just filled with thousands of bones.

LOL when the wife got home she came in without even asking and took a big bite of dark meat that I had discarded to the side of the plate. I looked at her face and new in an instant she didnt like it. I told her it was bass!! lol I then told her to try the white meat because it was alot better and she obliged. I thought it was time to tell here before she ate the rest of my delisious bass that it was realy carp. I dont think I have ever seen anything project out of the mouth and into the trash as fast as that meat. I then got the look all guys get when they know its going to be awhile if you know what I mean.

In the end the rest ended up in the trash and the next carp we shoot will end up in the land fill unless any of you like to eat it!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Come on! I can't keep up with all this typing. :lol:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't believe you even brought that thing into your house. :lol: 
pretty funny story.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

_/O


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice. you are a braver man than I. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is too funny. :lol: Great job... now dont start glowing!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:shock: What were you thinking? :lol:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Great story.

I want to hear what the night is like tomorrow! Utah Lake quick step?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you shoot with sights for bowfishing?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I applaud you for trying something different; something new. Most people hate carp; never ate it, but they hate it.

When preparing carp to eat one should remove the red meat (blood line) from the middle of the fillets. Most of the strong flavor is in that bloody portion. And usually the bones are "scored" with a butcher knife, like one would do with a pickerel, musky, or northern.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Its the other white meat!!!!
!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job Scott! They sure are fun to shoot huh? I love it! Not a big fan of eating them. I know they are a delicacy over seas. They do make good fertilizer for the garden. Shoot them up. They are trying to clean the lake up and getting them out of the river will help with that too! Nice job!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Over 10 million Orientals and 5 million Mexicans CANT BE WRONG!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> Do you shoot with sights for bowfishing?


no I dont use sights


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

the cat wouldn't eat it because shes not Siamese!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Over 10 million Orientals and 5 million Mexicans CANT BE WRONG!


Just one dissenting Hispanic guy saying I agree with the white man... carp tastes terrible.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh my god that is the funniest thing i've ever read. I'd pay money to see my wife take a big ol bite of carp unsuspectingly.....


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

swbuckmaster...your cat looks just like mine...except mine goes nuts over tuna fish, but nothing else really...hahaha


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome!!! Now don't ever do that again!! :lol:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Over 10 million Orientals and 5 million Mexicans CANT BE WRONG!


I think its more Mexicans than that. Being from a Mexican family I can tell you.... my Grandfather loved carp but it stopped there. My dad don't like it and I don't like it and no one else in our clan will even try it. The one thing we all do like is the carp eggs. I have only had them when I've been to Mexico Got a great aunt that prepares it. I have no idea how to prepare it nor will I try. It's served with scrammbled eggs and sauted veggies. Quite delicious!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

mmmm nothing like the smell of carp eggs cooking in the morning :O>>: >>O

Sorry Madhunter, no offense


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> mmmm nothing like the smell of carp eggs cooking in the morning :O>>: >>O
> 
> Sorry Madhunter, no offense


None taken!
Although I gota say it smells better that haggis.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Over 10 million Orientals and 5 million Mexicans CANT BE WRONG!
> ...


Carp eggs Western family caviar :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lets see is their any uses for carp

post em up. 

can you use the meat for catfish?
cany you use the eggs for catfish?
Iv heard they are good for the garden. How? I think they would stink up the neighbor hood atrach more ***** to your corn.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Eagle food


----------

